# scope help...



## RemingtonCDL (Oct 9, 2008)

i have a remington 700bdl in 300 winchestermagnum and am needing to buy a scope for it... im kind of on a really really limited budget and so i cannon afford an expensive scope. i have burris nikon and leupolds on my other hunting rifles but i cant afford one of those brands so now im looking to buy a new scope... im looking at either a simmons master series 3x9x50 or a bushnell banner 3x9x40 i need help cause im limited to 100 or less!! :withstupid: :sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Save your money and buy a good scope next year, or when ever you have enough. You can always use the rifles you have scoped now until then.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If you have all those scopes on different rifles, just swap one until you can afford something better than the two listed. You can only use one rifle at a time anyways. I'd stay away from those two scopes anyways, especially with a fairly high recoiling rifle like a 300wm.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Unfortunately, you aren't going to find a new scope worth putting on a rifle for $100. Buying one of the cheapos will just waste your cash.

I suggest saving a bit more then going with either the Sightron SI (around $150) or Burris Fullfield II 3-9 (around $200). Both are extremely good scopes that can be had for around $200. The quality & clarity is far above their price tags. I've had absolutely no problem with either on rifles up to 338 Magnum.

Right now at SWFA, they have a promotional deal and are selling the Burris 3-9 Ballistic Plex packaged with a set of waterproof Landmark 10X32 binocs for $189.99. I sent a pair of these binocs to my son in Afghanistan and they are handling the rigors of combat without a problem.

Here's the link...

http://www.swfa.com/pc-13751-203-burris ... scope.aspx

BTW, SWFA has the best prices on optics of anywhere I've found, bar none. I've pretty much bought all my scopes there for the last 5 years...

I use nothing but Sightron & Burris on my rifles, and have several of both of these models. The Ballistic Plex reticle is pretty slick.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

you could always scrape a lil more up and go with a nikon prostaff for 150


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

A 300 mag's going to produce a fair amount of recoil/punishment on the scope.I second waiting until you can get something up to the task.The Leupold VX I scopes are just the older VX II renamed with a lower price.That would be my choice.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> Right now at SWFA, they have a promotional deal and are selling the Burris 3-9 Ballistic Plex packaged with a set of waterproof Landmark 10X32 binocs for $189.99. I sent a pair of these binocs to my son in Afghanistan and they are handling the rigors of combat without a problem.


I can vouch for the scope and the binocs. I'm a complete bull in a china shop, and I'd probably still be using them, if I hadn't stepped on them and absolutely crushed the twist-out eye-cup... I still really like the scope. I wouldn't hesitate for a moment to get another one of those packages!


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Winnie is known for busting the lower end scopes. I went with the mid class Nikon Titanium for mid 5's. That about 2/3 of the Leupolds I have.

I have seen tasco's break and scattter shots every where from the first shot with mildly hot handloads, but they will replace it with one you can break tomorrow


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

The Question i have is How do you measure a scopes height?

Is there a certain spot that is measured to and from?

Any information would be great thanks.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've heard some really good things about the Pine Ridge scopes from Cabelas, their just their Alaskan Guide scopes, just cheaper. I love my Alaskan Guide scope thats on my 270, got it for 200, and wouldn't hesitate to get another. But the Pine Ridges cost less, like 100 less.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

I grew up on see thru mounts........... This gun has medium hieght Talley mounts and even with the roll-over stock I am still adjusting. I think it is all about how a person gets into there rifle and the objective diameter


----------

